# west ga jon boat club



## Jason Taylor (Nov 18, 2010)

We have set our annual meeting for 1/8/11 at jones bbq in temple at 1:00.Just trying to get an idea as to who's interested.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 18, 2010)

Post up a few more details...how many tourneys, lakes fished, etc.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Nov 19, 2010)

The dates and locations are to be set at our meeting.We will be fishing Seaton,Carroll,Buckhorn,Seabreeze,Acworth,Dog river as well as looking at some of the other lakes such as varner,black shoals etc. the later will be subject to popular vote at our meeting.We are planning 12-14 regular season plus the "CLASSIC".Also we are currently working on our website and will post the address asap for further details.Any one interested can pm me and I will forward Rules and contact info.


----------



## rigger (Nov 21, 2010)

what is $ amount to join?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Nov 21, 2010)

$10 one time dues,$30/person. breaks down to $20 pot $5 big fish $5 classic


----------



## rigger (Nov 21, 2010)

jon boats electric only no gas motors?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Nov 21, 2010)

some of the lakes are electric only some are not gas motors are welcome lakes permiting and are to be run at idle speed only being as most of our guys only have trolling motors.Feel free to contact me 678 796 9291


----------



## Jason Taylor (Dec 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## christopher01 (Dec 13, 2010)

don't u have to be a resident or know somebody to fish most of those lakes? I would love to be able to get into buckhorn


----------



## reezenshooter (Dec 15, 2010)

christopher01 said:


> don't u have to be a resident or know somebody to fish most of those lakes? I would love to be able to get into buckhorn



I know both Carroll and Seeton require permits....cant speak on the rest


----------



## Jason Taylor (Dec 15, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> I know both Carroll and Seeton require permits....cant speak on the rest



Thats right both carroll and seaton require permits that cant be bought on site...seaton is a pain and rather expensive but being as most of our guys fish there regularly its not been a issue yet...as for buckhorn there is no "public" boat ramp all though there is a homeowner who allows people to fish/launch from her place for a small fee


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't know if you have seen it or not... but BANG and SWAT have already set dates for club tournaments.

I think Lake Acworth is the only one we all will be fishing - here are the dates and times we have set:

BANG - 
March 26, 6:30 - 3pm
Aug 13, 5pm-12am (night tourney)

SWAT - 
Jan 22, Safelight-3pm


----------



## Jason Taylor (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks Russ I will try to coordinate our schedule around all others as we are considering adding a few others to our schedule that I know some of the other clubs fish


----------



## reezenshooter (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Jason ive got the calender set for Jan 8th for the meeting, please pm me if anything changes... thanks


----------



## Jason Taylor (Dec 16, 2010)

reezenshooter said:


> Hey Jason ive got the calender set for Jan 8th for the meeting, please pm me if anything changes... thanks



will do


----------



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jason if you need any help with anything, just give me a ring - 404-694-4689.. actually that goes for anybody, I'm free to talk to anybody about anything.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Russ


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## christopher01 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey jason, who's the homeowner who will let u fish at buckhorn.  I used to fish there all the time, and would love to be able to get back in. We used to pay 2 dollars at the powerline to launch, but i think she moved a couple years ago.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope shes still there


----------

